# Pitbull frame from mystery pallet



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I rescued this chunk of wood off an old pallet that was being thrown out at work. I am not sure what kind of wood it is but i shot at it with some 3/8 steel and it seemed pretty tough. The grain and color turned out better then expected as well. turned the first piece of it into one of my "Pitbull" frames with the same specs as my every day slinger. :thumbsup:


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

BC this design and finish is really awesome. Nice colors. Thanks for sharing.

-Leo


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Doesn't look like a pallet now. Nice...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful. What a find for scrap pallet wood. And a nice job on making the slinger. We have pallets where I work, but it is mostly oak, nothing as beautiful as that. Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking shooter! Love the pallets from the "dunno" tree :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice BC, do you have a template for your pitbull?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BC

You do some amazing work. From a pallet ! That makes it even better. The wood used in pallets tends to be pretty strong.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> nice BC, do you have a template for your pitbull?


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25395-pitbull-template/

Actually I do my freind anyone is welcome to it right here.

Thanks guys for the kind words. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Great looking slingshot BC. An amazing design made of a really nice wood (whatever it is).


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That pallet is Pit Bull wood found only in the dark recesses of Victoria BC shops. Nice job too.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very nice wood, design and finish, looks handsome


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is some good work! Nice finish.

Is that stained or natural?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on that! Looks awsome!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> That is some good work! Nice finish.
> 
> Is that stained or natural?


.I soak in BLO after 200 grit then use wet grit up to 2000.

Cheers
BC-$linger


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice find and very nice work BC !!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As the others have said, a very nice piece of work.

Like it myself, although I have enough, and more great ones on order.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

as always your work is top shelf brother bc


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

great looking slinger. i also found some beautiful red oak pallets at work i think i will make the pitbull frame from it as well.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

G30 said:


> great looking slinger. i also found some beautiful red oak pallets at work i think i will make the pitbull frame from it as well.


Awesome to hear G-30 I will be watching for the thred. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice find and great work!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's beautiful 

Pallets travel the world, so that wood could be from anywhere! Some nice and exotic wood goes into and comes from pallets.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Now that's what I call recycling. Great patern, great wood, and great work. As they say, one man's trash is anothers treasure.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Love the shape and size!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome, BC. Those pitbulls will shred those cans. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You present one cracker after another, very nice your Pitbull !

cheers mr.teh :wave:


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice find, fantastic looking finish as well. It's amazing what some people would throw away. Of course it takes a bit of vision to go from pallet to Pitt bull


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

That does it!!!

You're really an EXCELLENT slingshot builder!!

One can tell because of the instinct of looking for materials in the oddest places, like wooden pallets.

Great design and AWESOME finish!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi BC-Slinger,

What is width and length of this Panther?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The fork is 11cm wide fork tip to tip and 13cm long.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> The fork is 11cm wide fork tip to tip and 13cm long.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks, BC-Slinger and sorry for the "Panther" - I meant properly "pitbull" but you was forgiving anyway..

I asked this question because I liked the sling you made and I might try the design but on smaler scale - the piece of special wood I have is only 6cm wide and I am not sure if that small pitbull might be ok - do you have any experience with smaller versions?

thanks,

jazz


----------

